# Whats the best timber for turning



## JFC (12 Jun 2006)

For a newbie turner whats the best timber to use for turning ? Less tear out and the like .
For turning spindles ?
For turning bowls ?
For turning things i didn't know you could turn :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (12 Jun 2006)

Hmm - tricky one.
With a lot of turning,defects in timbers are seen as desirable features,although make it harder to work with.
I like oak,but remember to clean up after every session so the tannin doesn't rust your metal bits :wink: 
Spindle turning is easier with something straight-grained and defect-free. A lot of the fruitwoods (e.g. cherry) are nice to work with,but good technique and tools will make more of a difference than timber.
And so far,I have stuck to British timbers,so cannot comment on the enormous selection of exotics.
Axminster have good descriptions of the various timbers and their properties in their catalogue.

Hope this helps,until Chas comes along.. :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## Argee (13 Jun 2006)

When I started, my first idea was to practice on the cheapest material I could find, so that if I messed up, it wouldn't hit my pocket too hard. That's OK in theory, but the cheapest stock also produces the poorest results - which can be really frustrating when you're trying to get a good finish with the tools.

If you're experimenting to see what the tools can do, cheap is still OK, as long as you don't expect a good finish. Turning green timber is often recommended too, as it's kinder to both the tools and the turner, although I prefer seasoned stock.

For spindles, try some sapele - it's easy to get, relatively inexpensive, but it is fairly open-grained, so requires a bit of care and good sharp edges on the tools. If you get a dig-in, it's not quite such a shock as with, for example, oak.

For bowls, sycamore is hard to beat - comes off in nice long ribbons with a good edge, easy to sand and finish, readily available and not too expensive. If you can find some Cedar of Lebanon, then you not only get a great turning material, but a lovely aroma whilst you're working - it's my absolute favourite.

We all have our favourites and preferences and turning seems to bring this out quite readily. I've had good results with utile and zebrano - purpleheart too, whereas other turners I know detest them all.

If you wanted to try something unusual, you could get a banksia nut - won't break the bank, but it's weird stuff to mount. HTH 

Ray.


----------



## jaymar (13 Jun 2006)

At the woodturning club I attend it has been decided to use only sycamore as some members are physically affected by various timbers so remember to wear a mask when trying out exotic wood. I personally like cherry, lovely finish.


----------



## Horst Hohoff (13 Jun 2006)

Hello, 
I would say there is no best timber. If you are a beginner you should use cheap stuff till you're able to master the tools and know what you're doing. Sycamore and beech turn quite well, are easy to come by; you could maybe use old able legs. Fruit woods are excellent for turning as well. So if you notice someone cutting down a tree, try to get hold of some pieces. Once you're more experienced you maybe want to try some exotics. In this case: choose a wood you like and see how it goes. My favorite wood is African Blackwood, but that doesn't mean it's the only one I use. I like to try out new things and having one "best" wood for turning would be limiting myself. Every new wood is a new experience.


----------



## La Truciolara (13 Jun 2006)

very sincerely… whatever you can put your hands on, at no cost, whether dry or green wood.


----------



## treefella83 (13 Jun 2006)

oak sycamore and cherry are very easy to work with on the lathe.
i still practise spindle work on sticks that the dog drags out of the woods.


----------

